# Mini keyboard for Volume and Track buttons?



## striker1211 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am hoping to do a nexus car install using Timurs usb mod on my Nexus 7 2012. The only problem I have is that I am the type who can never find just the right track and skips 10 songs before finding one to listen to. Trying to do this on a touch screen can be hit or miss (literally). Adding an aftermarket steering wheel control to my car is way too expensive. I wouldn't mind having a few buttons mounted by the center console though. What I am thinking is, is there a USB or bluetooth keyboard that has only 4 or 5 buttons that I could mount and use tasker or some such app to control the tracks? I have no problem playing with the software side of it but I just cant seem to find the right keywords to search for on google to buy the hardware. Thanks in advance


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

I think what you might be looking for is some form of USB keypad:










http://www.pcrush.com/product/Keyboards-and-Keypads/94590/Targus-PAUK10U-Ultra-Mini-USB-Keypad

The model above is pretty standard, but there are all sorts of it. If you search the web good enough, you may find one that bettter suits your needs. Not so sure about android HID support range, though, but haven't yet run into a keyboard that did not work. Good luck.


----------



## dna59 (Jul 17, 2013)

The perfect thing would be the griffin power mate and the drivers are built into USBrom but nobody as far as I know has gotten it to work on the software side. I have one from a previous carputer install and was hoping someone would figure it out here.

Edit- would it be possible to get the power mate working through joycon using the data+ and data- wires from the usb connector of the power mate?


----------

